# Democrats frustrate me.



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

All:
With the upcoming elections, I am oft surprised by intellectual pumas who are fired up in a good way for the possible election of Hillary or Barrack. 

I know, I know...many of you are from the grand ol' South. Cool beans.

Seriously though...more taxes, less sense? Why are you all about Hillary or Barrack? 

Did you suckle on lead paint as children? If so, not your fault.

Yep. I was sincere in this post.

RRA


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Wrong place for this.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

People who confuse the trad forum for the interchange frustrate me.


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> People who confuse the trad forum for the interchange frustrate me.


It's a further indication of the brilliant intellect evidenced by his comments.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Beresford said:


>


...and that's what's wrong with America...by gawd! We're getten too friggin complicated. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I want to disclaim this poster if he is registered Green party.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

Beresford said:


>


No, that there is beautiful- a model of fluid flow and efficiency :drunken_smilie:

But all and all I do agree with the OP, just in more eloquent and rational terms.

Justin


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. Adams:

I am happy to see that you have emerged with faculties intact after what I can only assume has been an eight-year-long coma.

Welcome back!


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

It's official. We now need to change the name from the Interchange to the Jerry Springer-change. Mr Adams is our first guest.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> I want to disclaim this poster if he is registered Green party.


I'll take it one step further and disclaim him if he is a registered Republican...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

R Rackley Adams said:


> I am oft surprised by intellectual pumas who are fired up in a good way for the possible election of Hillary or Barrack.


As a McCain supporter this gives me two things in my life of which to be proud. First is the fact that even though I only weighed 130 pounds, I made it all the way through high school without once ever getting stuffed in a locker.

And now I can proudly say that I am not an intellectual puma. Although considering some of the other things I have been called here I'm not sure how much of a victory that is. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I've always wanted a pet puma and maybe a financial panther.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was taking japanese and german tourists down the Grand Canyon on the mule concession one summer. I was slammed from above and behind and knocked off my mule unconscious ( me, not the mule.) The park rangers arrived and this japanese girl said "He was hit from behind by a big pumice." The ranger corrected her with an explanation the various geologic layers excluded that stone. This german blonde named Heidi spoke up, " Nein, Nein! she ist lieing!" the rangers looked over at the japanese girl, now bowing profusely over my still body and burning a joss stick. " O.K. so what DID hit the wrangler?" Heidi tried to explain "Nich Verstayen zie? It vas eine pussy." Rangers grinned at each other, imagining very perverse acts on the back of mules descending the Grand Canyon at ever increasing ambient air temperatures and dangerous possibilities of heat prostration and and delusional behavior. " Miss, are you suffering heat prostration?' She got very angry " Nein, Ich bin eine gut fraulien, nich prostitute" About that time I was waking up.I felt funny, noticed my feet were tingling and saw, to my horror my brand new Montana hi top boots were gone. I recognised the senior ranger as drinking friend Roy. In a moment he wheeled, drew his sidearm and shot a mountain lion springing for the mules. It still had one of my boots in it's mouth. I said "Pardon me Roy, is that the cat who ate the new shoes?" Heidi whispered something in my ear about wanting to see a big Suquarao cactus. I quit my job, bought us tickets on the river rafting concession and we floated off into a glorious southwest sunset.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Isn't it " . . . the cat who chewed your new shoes"?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

You heard the story from the japanese girl? She could have been on the river raft too, but Heidi looked so good in her Pauli girl top compared to the pokeman outift of the Mikado maiden. I did make an error typing ate instead of chewed. But I hate and eschew to many first draft corrections in one night after 6 or 7-------------------------drinks.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> I've always wanted a pet puma and maybe a financial panther.


I'll settle for a cougar! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

StickPig said:


> I'll settle for a cougar! :icon_smile_big:


That, sir, is where we differ. I just won't settle compromise over giant cats who's sole purpose is to kill.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> That, sir, is where we differ. I just won't settle compromise over giant cats who's sole purpose is to kill.


Wrong type of cougar. From Wiki: 
Cougar refers to an older woman, usually in her 30s-40s who sexually pursues younger men in their 20's or early 30's. Term used by TV series _30 Rock_ (episode _"Cougars"_), _How I Met Your Mother_ (episode _"Aldrin Justice"_), Supernatural (TV series) (episode _"Red Sky at Morning"_), the NBC reality TV show _Age of Love_ and One Tree Hill (TV series). 
On film, it was used in 2004's National Lampoon's Going the Distance and in 2007's _Ocean's Thirteen_. The 2007 film Cougar Club was dedicated to the subject - its plot was about two males creating a club where parties are thrown where male members get the chance to meet and have sexual encounters with "cougars".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kav said:


> ...About that time I was waking up.I felt funny, noticed my feet were tingling and saw, to my horror my brand new Montana hi top boots were gone. I recognised the senior ranger as drinking friend Roy. In a moment he wheeled, drew his sidearm and shot a mountain lion springing for the mules. It still had one of my boots in it's mouth. I said "Pardon me Roy, is that the cat who ate the new shoes?" Heidi whispered something in my ear about wanting to see a big Suquarao cactus. I quit my job, bought us tickets on the river rafting concession and we floated off into a glorious southwest sunset.


Yea but Kav, did you get your boots back? :icon_smile:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

" God created cats so we could pet lions." At least that is how Piewacket behaved about 2 A.M. when he turned over and swatted my nose in a dream. Yes, I got my boots back, except the hitops were chewed off.But some extra from THE BIRDCAGE in a I LOVE SOUTHBEACH FLORIDA T shirt ( magenta) begged to buy them. I think tehy were featured in GQ, made in Nicarauga and sold for 5 times what my Montana bootmaker charges. But then he doesn't add the faux spur strap.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> Wrong type of cougar. From Wiki:
> Cougar refers to an older woman, usually in her 30s-40s who sexually pursues younger men in their 20's or early 30's. Term used by TV series _30 Rock_ (episode _"Cougars"_), _How I Met Your Mother_ (episode _"Aldrin Justice"_), Supernatural (TV series) (episode _"Red Sky at Morning"_), the NBC reality TV show _Age of Love_ and One Tree Hill (TV series).
> On film, it was used in 2004's National Lampoon's Going the Distance and in 2007's _Ocean's Thirteen_. The 2007 film Cougar Club was dedicated to the subject - its plot was about two males creating a club where parties are thrown where male members get the chance to meet and have sexual encounters with "cougars".


Alas. You win this round sir: well played.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

In regards to myself, a cougar would have to be defined as a woman in in her late sixties.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*Democrats frustrate me*

Yeah, me too - they're not left wing enough:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Some of us are trying to push the party to the left from the inside.

www.greenmountaindaily.com


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

But Jack, would that make the party un-electable on a national level?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Some of us are trying to push the party to the left from the inside.
> 
> www.greenmountaindaily.com


Jack:

Being 100% sincere, I hope you are very successful in your attempts to move the Dems far further to the left. I would even be willing to donate money to support your efforts if they appear to be showing success.

Best Always


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

KenR said:


> But Jack, would that make the party un-electable on a national level?


I'm not so sure. For one thing, even in Vermont we have to work to stiffen the spines of our Democratic legislature. Someone who moves to the left in a more conservative part of the country probably wouldn't look like a leftist here, but would still be to the left of the local R's and would still be a step forward from my perspective.

In getting votes, one thing that seems to hurt us is the impression that the Democratic Party doesn't stand for anything. As someone said, given the choice between a Republican and a Republican the voters will choose a Republican. I would argue that we're better off not offering up warmed-over or watered-down Republicanism and hoping that we can get votes that way (even though that's what Clinton did). As a current example, if we're going to have people like Jay Rockefeller and Silvestre Reyes standing up to protect the Bush Administration and the telecom companies from liability for or public scrutiny of their illegal wiretapping programs, you might well ask what we gained by obtaining majorities in both bodies.

You can certainly retort that whether our positions are correct or not is beside the point, the real question is whether we can do anything to convince enough people that they are, and I think there is a certain validity to that. Still, I don't see echoing the other party's positions as a viable way to plan for the future.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

As alluded to by Wayfarer, I think that to be electible one must appeal to moderates. Without their votes, neither a conservative or a liberal could win. Within those confines, however, there is still room to differentiate one party from another. I believe that since LBJ the populace has been generally moderate to conservative, especially after Reagan became president. Clinton just felt it politically expedient to not swim against the tide.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm not so sure about the populace, but I certainly agree that Johnson was the last liberal president, and the D's who have followed him have been progressively more conservative.

I also agree about attracting people who might be considered either moderates, or not fully committed to either party. One of the reasons I'm supporting Obama is that he seems to have the ability both to appeal to people across party lines and to motivate people who have thus far not been involved in the political process.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm not so sure about the populace...


A large group of the populace swings left when it is someone else's pocket to be picked to benefit them. When it is their own pocket about to be picked, they swing right. This is your classic NIMBY Dem.



jackmccullough said:


> One of the reasons I'm supporting Obama is that he seems to have the ability both to appeal to people across party lines and to motivate people who have thus far not been involved in the political process.


Indeed. He has motivated me to actually hope Hillary wins the primary. I was as shocked as you all will be. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I would definitely say that his personality and charisma has appealed across party lines. I don't know that, when and if the election process gets more down to the issues, he will still appeal to moderate Republicans.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> A large group of the populace swings left when it is someone else's pocket to be picked to benefit them. When it is their own pocket about to be picked, they swing right. *This is your classic NIMBY Dem*.


NIMBY Dem? Is that like a crunchy conservative? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> I also agree about attracting people who might be considered either moderates, or not fully committed to either party. One of the reasons I'm supporting Obama is that he seems to have the ability both to appeal to people across party lines and to motivate people who have thus far not been involved in the political process.


I understand that you said this is only part of your reasoning; but, are you saying that you support Obama because you think he can _win, _not because he can do the job?

One of the of the problems with the current government is that people are throwing their support behind the nicest or most photogenic or most electable candidates instead of supporting the most qualified and thereby making them electable.

Who does it benefit to be able to say that we backed the 'winning team' if they are incompetent? This is a national election not an office football pool!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree that a leopard cannot necessarily change it's spots. It's just that to win, the spots cannot be entirely on the right or the left. :icon_smile:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> NIMBY Dem? Is that like a crunchy conservative? :icon_jokercolor:


If you debone them, conservatives are not crunchy :icon_smile_big:

Be warned though, they have spines made of iron


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Are you suggesting they should be deboned with a magnet?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Wizard:

I agree, and if I didn't think he could do the job, or if his politics were intolerable, I wouldn't support him. I think we've had enough experience of gregarious, back-slapping incompetence to last us for a good long while.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Wizard:
> 
> I agree, and if I didn't think he could do the job, or if his politics were intolerable, I wouldn't support him. I think we've had enough experience of gregarious, back-slapping incompetence to last us for a good long while.


Does that mean bring back RMN? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

The irony is that he might be too liberal to get the Democratic nomination these days.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

KenR said:


> In regards to myself, a cougar would have to be defined as a woman in in her late sixties.


Egads! Have we considered if we elected a "cougar" to the White House, it could then be referred to the "Cat House" on Pennsylvania Ave(!)? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Please Democrats, move further left, get closer to socialism. You'll lose more elections.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> The irony is that he might be too liberal to get the Democratic nomination these days.


Obama has one of the liberal voting records in the Senate (that is when he votes, anyway). His rating by the American Conservative Union puts him at 8%, while Clinton is at 9%, which makes Clinton more moderate based on their voting records.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> Please, Democrats, move further left, get closer to socialism. You'll lose more elections.


Please, Republicans, move further right, get closer to Limbaugh. You'll lose even more elections.

.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

If you say so... I think more people dislike Limbaugh and his antics than most of the policies he supports.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> ... I think more people dislike Limbaugh and his antics than most of the policies he supports.


I suspect you're right.

.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Please, both parties continue to think we are legally and defacto a two party duopoly. Continue to disenfranchise 3rd party candidates and voters. And remember the whigs.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

chiming in here:



Wizard said:


> Who does it benefit to be able to say that we backed the 'winning team' if they are incompetent? This is a national election not an office football pool!


and yeah.. see what THAT got us? this sounds like the definition of a second marraige: " the triumph of hope over experience".

-social liberal, fiscal conservative


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Kav said:


> Please, both parties continue to think we are legally and defacto a two party duopoly. Continue to disenfranchise 3rd party candidates and voters. And remember the whigs.


Democrats and Republicans, two peas on a pod. I don't understand the animosity between the two parties, they share many of the same concepts. The current way of life in America continues if either party wins.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree that both parties are moderates, but they are not the same - there are significant differences: health care and taxes come to mind first.

I think the Republicans should become true conservatives: smaller government, lower taxes, more of what federalism is suppose to be about. If you want bigger government you can move to a state with a bigger government with more government involvement, and if you want less government you can move to a state that has that.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

There is some logic to that. :icon_smile:


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Speaking of Democrats frustrating people.....

LONDON - A Barack Obama adviser resigned Friday after calling rival Hillary Rodham Clinton "a monster."

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23519392


----------

